# How safe do you feel cycling in strong winds...



## ray316 (22 Jan 2012)

Been out mid morning for about one hour and the winds were really strong. At first l thought about turning around and going home as l felt unsafe on the bike with cross winds whilst cycling on the road. l got of the bike and decided to cycling around the large housing estate for limited wind protection instead of cycling on the open roads with just fields and high winds..So how safe do you feel on days like today with strong winds, do you still go out cycling or call it a day. If you do go out have you got any tips on cycling in these conditions..


----------



## Terry Kay (22 Jan 2012)

Well I walked the 2 miles into work rather than get the bike out after finding half of the back garden round the front this morning!
If I wasn't able to walk I'd stick to the quiter roads and just take it easy.. And pray its a tail wind!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (22 Jan 2012)

never bother on really windy days


----------



## DiddlyDodds (22 Jan 2012)

ray316 said:


> If you do go out have you got any tips on cycling in these conditions..


 

best tip i can come up with is cycle with the wind , its great having a tail wind then get the bus back


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jan 2012)

You get used to it (round here you have to).

Riding in constant winds is ok after you've got the angle right, but gusting side winds round buildings are less fun.

I'll go for a heavier bike and flat bars if it's really windy (like when it was gusting 75mph a few weeks back) and the wider flat bars give a little more control. The downside to this is that you can't get low out of the wind


----------



## gavroche (22 Jan 2012)

It is worth risking an accident for the sake of a few miles. There is always tomorrow!


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jan 2012)

When cycling to work there's less choice


----------



## Moodyman (22 Jan 2012)

I don't do leisure rides if it's windy or wet, but most of my of my cycling is commuting so I can't chicken out.

Cross winds can be unnerving, but if you learn to anticipate them, i.e. in-between buildings or hedgerows, then it's easier.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2012)

gavroche said:


> It is worth risking an accident for the sake of a few miles. There is always tomorrow!


My thoughts yesterday, so I postponed today's planned forum ride for a week in hope of calmer conditions.


----------



## Red Light (22 Jan 2012)

I was out today for a ride. I ride a bit further out in the road to give me more room to move about in the gusts but apart from that and being ready to react to sidewind gusts that want to blow you further out into the road, it was fine. Had a great ride and its worth it just for the bits down wind.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2012)

I had been riding for a week in windy conditions in Spain. Every day the wind seemed to be in our faces, and whenever we turned to go back to the hotel it always seemed to stop blowing or change direction to hinder us again. Then one day we were riding in a big bunch down the Jalon valley and the impossible happened ... we got a tailwind; a _strong_ tailwind! Our speed shot up and soon we were doing 35+ mph almost effortlessly. It felt pretty cool, but it only lasted until we climbed out of the valley and turned back into the wind again.


----------



## steve52 (22 Jan 2012)

hell no!! but im attempting lejog starting the 29th of feb because i managed to ignor any sane thoughts yippeeeeee yahooooooooo


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2012)

Moodyman said:


> Cross winds can be unnerving, but if you learn to anticipate them, i.e. in-between buildings or hedgerows, then it's easier.


It is hard to anticipate sudden random gusts, but yes, you can anticipate the kind of gusts that happen after you clear a large building, or a big lorry overtakes you.

The opposite can also happen - if you have been countering a strong crosswind by leaning into it, you will veer across the road if that wind is suddenly blocked as you ride past a large windbreak such a building or outcrop of rock, or a big vehicle starts to overtake you on the windward side.


----------



## Red Light (22 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I had been riding for a week in windy conditions in Spain. Every day the wind seemed to be in our faces, and whenever we turned to go back to the hotel it always seemed to stop blowing or change direction to hinder us again. Then one day we were riding in a big bunch down the Jalon valley and the impossible happened ... we got a tailwind; a _strong_ tailwind! Our speed shot up and soon we were doing 35+ mph almost effortlessly. It felt pretty cool, but it only lasted until we climbed out of the valley and turned back into the wind again.


 
They're not known as Againsterlies for nothing.


----------



## col (22 Jan 2012)

I used to see cycling in a gale a challenge, now I see it as a pain. Funny the way a few years changes your attitude


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2012)

col said:


> I used to see cycling in a gale a challenge, now I see it as a pain.


All you have to show for cycling into the wind is a lot of sweat and a reduced average speed. At least cycling up a big hill or mountain gives you a sense of achievement and some good views!


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2012)

I think it depends how I feel when I get out there, some days I can cut through winds other days a lesser wind can cripple me, its the same with sidewinds, some days they are no problem and other days they are. With all weather I like to get out there and then make my decision.


----------



## Hip Priest (22 Jan 2012)

Depends on the severity. Did 35 miles yesterday, and it was just the right side of acceptable. Got the best tailwind of my life on the return leg!


----------



## endoman (22 Jan 2012)

I'm getting better, on the tops today gaps in hedges were enough to get you blown half way over the road. Once I'd worked that out and anticipated it was ok.


----------



## marafi (22 Jan 2012)

Not that bad as when someone ask me. 'Have you cycled in strong wind?' Yes i was worried though considering my weight and bike i was okay thankfully. Still abit worried though for long distances but okay for now.


----------



## Noodley (22 Jan 2012)

Holding onto the hoods or on the drops is much easier to control than if you just have hands on the top of the bars.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jan 2012)

Don't mind too much - I'd always try and head off into the wind and then get the tail wind for the way home.


----------



## snorri (22 Jan 2012)

I was side swiped into a ditch when on a tour. I thought with four laden panniers I would be OK, perhaps it was the increased wind resistance that did it.
It doesnt make any sense to attempt to defy nature at it's worst.


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jan 2012)

I bailed out of the ascent to the Cairnwell because the winds were that strong in parts that I was struggling to stand up never mind balance a touring bike and all its weight.


----------



## Wades (22 Jan 2012)

I never noticed wind being much of an issue on the old MTB but I have been caught out a few times on the Road bike.

Got knocked halfway across the A25 near Brockham a few weeks ago by a strong gust and may have said some rather naughty words. Certainly got the heart rate up anyway!


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2012)

A CC Ecosse ride last year went around Loch Leven and that was very windy indeed; Honestman understandably bailed. I'm a local and folk wouldn't listen when I advised it wasn't a good day to go up Cleish Hill; they were then blown in to the ditch


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2012)

62 challenging miles today
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.8938/page-306
My post is near the bottom of the page.

The ride out was fine, tail wind, the ride back was a challenge, slow into the wind and interesting when it was from the side. As a leisure ride on quiet roads it was fine, a test of my bike handling skills, but if I'd been commuting on busy roads I would not have been happy, country folk seem to be happy to hang back then come past wide and slow, I wouldn't have got that off city folk and the ride would have been more dangerous. I'm not too bothered by the wind, till you get to the stage where you can't walk in it, its the behavior of those around me that raises the level of concern.


----------



## mattsr (22 Jan 2012)

Having to commute and with a pitiful bus/train service, I have no choice. Wherever possible, if the sidewind is really strong, I tend to angle into it a bit, which to a certain extent counters the risk of being blown sideways. I've never yet been blown seriously off course. And att least on an open road the wind is fairly predictable- the dodgiest moment I've had was when I got into town and the wind was bouncing off the buildings, creating a very random series of gusts.

I do get bored of what can seem like endless headwinds at this time of year, but it's good for the leg muscles!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2012)

It's funny - I have 2 bikes and they both seem to behave differently in crosswinds. One bike's very twitchy and the other's pretty much ''point and go.'' Oddly, the bike that seems to deal with crosswind gusts better is the twitchy one. I remember an enormous gust on London Bridge that came from nowhere and before I'd had time to react the bike had simply moved to one side beneath me keeping me on exactly the same line as before. On my more sedate bike I can feel my front wheel wanting to turn in the direction of the wind. That's seems slightly counter-intuitive to me.

Of course, if you hit a gust whilst going slowly (say at the top of a long hill for many of you, or a short hill for me) I don't think the twitchiest of neurotic bikes or the serenest of cycles is going to go quite where you were intending.

I had a great tailwind this morning! So it does happen. I earned it, mind.


----------



## mattobrien (22 Jan 2012)

Normally I would try to avoid the wind, 13 miles with a headwind a few weeks back made me less keen on windy days. That said, when Mrs O said are you going out on your bike this morning, I wasn't going to look a gift horse in the mouth, so out I went.

Oddly today, while it was windy and there were some fairly strong gusts, I didn't find it too bad. I did find that I leant into the cross wind a little, but all in all a good mornings cycling. I shall be less wary of the wind moving forwards.

Matt


----------



## GrasB (22 Jan 2012)

Depends on the bike. I always take my uprights on gusty days as I find it much harder to correct for unexpected gusts of wind. When it's a steady wind however it's not a problem even if it's strong as overtaking vehicles & gaps in wind breaks are easy to spot & prepare for. All in all keep a nice low center of gravity & lean the shoulder into a side wind not the bike works well.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Jan 2012)

People at work think I am some sort of nutter as I cycle in every day regardless of the weather and on some occasions such as last year's snow am more reliable than some of the car drivers.

In my case it is the fortune of owning a pair of recumbent trikes. To be quiet honest there are often days when it is windy or icy when I would probably not cycle with two wheels or do so with a great deal of caution.

The feeling of safety and confidence from a stable trike is brilliant


----------



## cyclegeek (22 Jan 2012)

I skiped the ride today because the gusts were far to strong. Didn't feel like taking the risk so had a walk and a pub lunch instead.


----------



## Winnershsaint (22 Jan 2012)

Believe it or not it was windy in the balmy south-east yesterday. Got whacked by cross winds from one side on ascent of Remenham Hill from Warrren Row/Cockpole Green (awesome place name) and then on other side ascending from Remenham village back towards the A4130. Glad my bike has low profile rims, that's all I can say.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (22 Jan 2012)

I headed out into the wind across the lincolnshire plains earlier.
Most of the roads i used were quiet, and i was able to "own" a good chunk of the road.
It took 3 hours to cover the first 28 miles such was the strength of the wind across the fens (middle chainwheel and largest rear sprocket in places).

In places i had a side wind, and i found holding the drops whilst "wedging" my inside wrists hard against the underside of the handlebars gave me a much firmer hold on the front wheel,
whereas just holding the drops allowed more "twitchyness" to occur.

Still had the odd wobble when vehicles passed as they suddenly "shielded" the wind.

I think the frame angles on the trek (which i used today) are better for crosswind work than the coyote ... the cheapo roadbike is a real beast to control in sidewind.

Oh ... and one little occurance worth a mention. I was leaning so far over into a sidewind whilst on a "cambered" road my pedal struck the tarmac.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Jan 2012)

Wind or no wind unless it's a hurricane we get out most days and nearly always head out into the wind and come back with it, which really is not the way to do it because it's always better to face the wind when you are warmed up.
I remember a day about 10 years ago when I was doing 20 mile commutes into work, the wind was so strong that as I was climbing a hill, veins in my neck standing out like a snake that has just swallowed an Antelope and my eyeballs sticking further out than my nose [pun], I knew I wasn't setting the tarmac on fire when a dog walker passed me going in the same direction.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2012)

I can't remember where I read this story, but someone who was on a touring holiday in Patagonia got to the top of a mountain and should have had a high speed descent to the sea but the headwind was so strong that it was actually blowing him back up the mountain!


----------



## Banjo (23 Jan 2012)

I do what the op does if its really blowing a gale I do a few laps on the road around a local park which is sheltered and has a good climb up oneside and a fast descent on the other. An hour of that is probably good fitness training anyway. Dicing it with HGVs and things with the added worry of being blown off course (or off the bike in extreme ) just isnt worth it for me.

Another hazard is wind born rubbish flying about, a binbag or similar wrapping round your front wheel could be interesting.


----------



## tyred (23 Jan 2012)

For a windy day ride, I will usually select my heaviest bike.


----------



## mark c (23 Jan 2012)

I hate the wind, can live with hills but the wind, So i try and plan a headwind out and hopefully a tailwind home.


----------



## Davidc (23 Jan 2012)

Not very, so I don't.


----------



## jayjay (12 Feb 2012)

It's a question of "how strong" for me. A couple of times in my ride-to-work life I've had to concentrate hard and felt a little nervous of the crosswinds, but not considered walking or driving instead. Not yet anyway.

I ride a bit further out from the verge, and have found that for my (old) hybrid a light touch on the bars lets the front wheel do its job better. It feels to be blowing sideways and lets me and the bike stay on course though with the wheels tracking over one side. I found a similar effect on my old 125 Honda years ago. I can only describe it as "auto wind lean" whereas a rigid death-grip on the bars can have me in the gutter and fighting to stay on the road.


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Feb 2012)

Generally OK on the Ribble, generally not OK on the CAAD. Surprising there is a notable difference with my big @rse on the saddle, but there is.


----------

